# Shrimp Pics



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

*Snowball Shrimp*









*My only Brown-Colored Green Shrimp*









*Feeding Time*









*Pregnant Green Shrimp*









*Snowball Shrimp*









*Red Cherry Shrimp*


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pictures!... What are you feeding, that the shrimp are going nuts over?


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice Pics Ryan.
Trenac........the food looks like some kind of shrimp pellet.

Ryan....from whom did you get the snowballs? Is it just the pics or are they not very white in person also?

That forth pic of the green shrimp is great.......it looks to me that it's actually in the process of laying it's eggs. You can see eggs semi formed eggs in the ovaries too.


----------



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

used to keep green shrimp, It was the best experience ever!!! The colour is superb! 
Nice photo there ... mind if i share some shrimp pics too here?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

nevada said:


> used to keep green shrimp, It was the best experience ever!!! The colour is superb!
> Nice photo there ... mind if i share some shrimp pics too here?


Of course share your shrimp photos here!

-Ryan


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Some of the shrimps collection i've kept during my 8 years stay in Singapore ...

Blood Red Cherry Shrimp









Green Neon Shrimp









Tiger Shrimp









Mosquito / Rhino Shrimp (thats what ppl in Singapore called them)









And lastly Bee Shrimp









A memories i will never forget


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyway Wood, where'd you get these different types of shrimps from?

Edwin


----------

